# Suggestions needed for vintage road bike handlebars...



## velovoice (20 May 2013)

Any suggestions for a 38-40cm wide drop/road handlebar, short reach (75-85mm), 25.4-25.8 diameter at stem (NOT oversize)? Ideally suitable for quill stem though I'm considering swapping out for an a-head one.

Thanks!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (23 May 2013)

Some useful info and suggestions here.

The common sizes are 25.4mm (SR, Nitto & ITM), 26.0mm (3TTT, Cinelli +'95) and 26.4mm (Cinelli -'95) so you might struggle to find 25.8mm. Why only 25.4mm or 25.8mm clamp sizes? Do you already have stems that size?

Provided the clamp area of the bars matches the clamp area of the stem, it makes no difference whether the stem is quill or Ahead, the bars are the same.

If you are considering an Ahead stem, presumably you are thinking of using a quill-to-Ahead converter? Usually this is done to allow the use of oversize bars as this is the standard for Ahead stems; if you use a converter but stick to "old" sizes, you are limiting yourself somewhat.


----------



## velovoice (23 May 2013)

Well familiar with that website thanks -useful re shapes but you'll note that's not my question.
My current quill stem will take up to 25.8, with shims as needed (you'll notice I specified a range not a fixed size). I have an oversize bar (hence mention of a-head; yes, with converter) but don't like the look so that's plan B if can't find suitable "old size" (?!) bars. 
Anyone know of any bars that meet my criteria?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (24 May 2013)

Well that told me! I can only apologise.

"Ergo" or classic bend? Cable grooves (one or two pairs)?

Cinelli Giro D'Italia (+'95), 3TTT 4GX TDF, ITM Italia Pro?


----------



## velovoice (24 May 2013)

Would prefer classic for looks though my hands prefer ergo 
The oversize bar standing by as Plan B is the FSA Omega Compact.
One cable groove only though none strictly necessary.
FYI - it's for a 1970s road bike with stem-mounted shifters.
Now off to have a look at the ones you mention - thanks!
Sorry for virtual 'slap' yesterday - I did feel a wee bit patronised! 
But appreciate your putting the time into thinking on this.


----------



## velovoice (24 May 2013)

The newer Cinelli Giro D'Italia 64s sound good - if only I could find something confirming the reach on them. Any ideas?
The 3TTT 4GX TDF also look great with that 75mm reach. Seem to be hard to find narrower than a 42 though... will keep looking.


----------

